# Spring Creek, Thursday, 3/8



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

been there twice in two weeks fishing with the spinner. picked up a few flies at Anglers Edge and will pack lite with only my 6wt fly rod and essentials so i can wade. anyone up, let me know.


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*fly fishing*

here is spring creek and what are you fishing for ?


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

it's at Jesse Jones park near Humble. be fishing for sandies.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I might run up there in the boat, If you see me flag me down. I want to run up the creek past JJ park to where the 2 creeks meet.

Camo Go-Devil with a polling platform on the back.


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

boat as in prop boat or kayak or canoe? what's a Go-Devil?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mudboat, runs in very shallow water. Prop boat. IF I get out it will late afternoon.


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

dang. that thing will go up a creek??? awesome. i'll probably be riding my bike on the trails by the time you start fishing. let me know how you do, tho.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

sonofbuster said:


> dang. that thing will go up a creek??? awesome. i'll probably be riding my bike on the trails by the time you start fishing. let me know how you do, tho.


I can run in about 2 inches of water with soft sand. or just mud.

http://godevil.com/Video/Surface_Drive_Mud.wmv


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I fished Spring Creek for about an hour with my fly rod at the Jones Park. I didn't get any hits. The guys fishing minnows weren't doing much better. I did see one white that would go two pounds bust the water across the creek from me. I will try again tomorrow with road runners.


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

ellisredfish said:


> I fished Spring Creek for about an hour with my fly rod at the Jones Park. I didn't get any hits. The guys fishing minnows weren't doing much better. I did see one white that would go two pounds bust the water across the creek from me. I will try again tomorrow with road runners.


maybe gar? i know there are a lot of em out there along the far bank. i tried to catch them but they don't like what i got.

go early early in the morning or later in the afternoon until they close. middle of the day has looked slow every time i've been there.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Later in the day sounds better for me.


----------

